# Public opinion on my Upcoming webcomic



## .wav (Mar 24, 2020)

So currently I'm working on a webcomic that I plan to publish called NAPD. Basically it' a sci-fi dark comedy cop drama that takes place in the future where a antisocial detective and his rookie partner solve extraordinary and extreme cases

I'm working on a bit of promo art and I plan to sketch up the first few pages, and I just wanted to know how it sounded to you guys and get your thoughts on it to see if I need to add anything to the premise.

Also I was wondering if I should create my own site for it, or post on a comic hosting site

Some art of it:


----------



## DeerIcarus (Mar 28, 2020)

Looks neat and sounds very interesting. Would love to know what these extreme cases are!!!


----------



## Nemara (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd definitely be interested in checking it out when you post the pages. There aren't a lot of comics like this around. 

Regarding the premise, 'extraordinary and extreme cases' sounds a bit too vague. You want to get specific - and involve what their biggest obstacle is. A specific crime lord, perhaps, or simply the detective's need to prove himself to keep his job, with a lot at stake. Something along those lines.

But it'd be easier to formulate a premise/logline once we know more about the characters.


----------



## .wav (Apr 7, 2020)

Character redesigns


----------

